# Parmedic and Teacher



## Danny Kerr (Feb 19, 2009)

Hi all, like a lot of people here I am hoping to move to Canada, in particular the Vancouver area. I am a Paramedic from Scotland and my wife is currently doing a Post Graduate Diploma in Education and should be a qualified primary Teacher by summer 2010. So the question is does anyone know how difficult it will be to get jobs in our chosen fields. I've had a look at the BC Ambulance Service web site and I'd love to get a job with them but I doubt I'd be able to walk straight in. My cousin is a Lawyer who lives in Toronto and specialises in immigration, she is doing what she can to help us but I thought some of you guys might have some info that could assist.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Danny Kerr said:


> Hi all, like a lot of people here I am hoping to move to Canada, in particular the Vancouver area. I am a Paramedic from Scotland and my wife is currently doing a Post Graduate Diploma in Education and should be a qualified primary Teacher by summer 2010. So the question is does anyone know how difficult it will be to get jobs in our chosen fields. I've had a look at the BC Ambulance Service web site and I'd love to get a job with them but I doubt I'd be able to walk straight in. My cousin is a Lawyer who lives in Toronto and specialises in immigration, she is doing what she can to help us but I thought some of you guys might have some info that could assist.


Have you checked the LIST of 38 required occupations? If yours are on the list then you can probably gain entry within one year. I do not see either of your occupations on the LIST so you will probably require to go through the TWP/LMO process or have a pre-arranged job offer to get PR status. Have you checked to determine if you have sufficient points? If not you will be denied entry.
If you have an Immigration Lawyer working for you then she should be aware of this.


----------



## denisevines (Oct 3, 2008)

*Vancouver move*

Hi Danny,

I moved to Kelowna BC in 2006. We have an immigration lawyer who may be able to help find a job placement. She has recently joined a local law firm here and previously worked in Calgary. You said you had a cousin who is in immigration in Toronto, so you may not want someone else involved but let me know if you do.

I am a realtor now, working with many relocating Brits, so if you need any help in that area, I can oblige. House buying is really different here, the realtor is paid by the Seller's, so no worries on that front.

regards 
Denise

P.S. it is worth all the paperwork to get here, lifestyle is wonderful.




Danny Kerr said:


> Hi all, like a lot of people here I am hoping to move to Canada, in particular the Vancouver area. I am a Paramedic from Scotland and my wife is currently doing a Post Graduate Diploma in Education and should be a qualified primary Teacher by summer 2010. So the question is does anyone know how difficult it will be to get jobs in our chosen fields. I've had a look at the BC Ambulance Service web site and I'd love to get a job with them but I doubt I'd be able to walk straight in. My cousin is a Lawyer who lives in Toronto and specialises in immigration, she is doing what she can to help us but I thought some of you guys might have some info that could assist.


----------



## Oggy (Jan 25, 2009)

Hi Danny

I thought I'd include a couple of links here that might be helpful to you. You mentioned looking at the BC Ambulance Service website & I don't know if you've seen the following information already, but I'll include it in case it's useful...

Facts Regarding Paramedic Wages in British Columbia - Province of British Columbia

Your wife might be interested in reading the attached thread from this site. Chan_Konabe provided some great information regarding teaching positions in BC.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ca...nada/17918-aussie-teacher-moving-kelowna.html

.


----------

